# Nupro in UK ??



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Reading a lot about it,does anybody know if i can get it in UK ? tried Google and could only find the food and not the powder :foxes15:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is a link to the actual company. Perhaps email or call and see if they will ship. They were very nice on the phone when I first inquired. They answered some questions and sent me a couple of sample packets. 
Dog Vitamin Supplements Dog Vitamins Arthritis Dogs Treatments


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh thanks Karen that's a good idea,not even Amazon sells it


----------

